# Wiring Dayton Exhaust Fan Motor



## czars (Aug 20, 2008)

A client has a 1/4 HP Dayton exhaust fan (3XK51F) with a lot of wires coming out: Green, Orange, Brown, Violet, White, Yellow, Black, Red. He wants to run the fan on 120 volts. I know it can be connected to run on 120 V or 240 V. Does anyone know how it should be wired??


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Lemme guess.... no instructions or wiring diagram.


----------



## kbsparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Grainger's web site is currently down for maintenance, so I can't check there for the instructions .... 

Edit to add: The web site is now up, more information and links available in post #6 below.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

Here the typical NEMA single phase motor colour:

1 Bleu
2 White
3 Orange
4 Yellow
5 Black 
6 NCA [ no colour assigned ]
7 NCA
8 Red
P1 NCA
P2 Brown

Bear in your mind this chart may change a little due they somehow add new colour so If that the case i will make a note of it.




> A client has a 1/4 HP Dayton exhaust fan (3XK51F) with a lot of wires coming out: Green, Orange, Brown, Violet, White, Yellow, Black, Red.


 Ok i will try it here.,, But the green and violet is not listed here but you may want to confirmed on the wire itself { useally will have stamped number as well }

For low voltage connection CCW rotation 

L1 1,3,8

L2 2,4,5



to reverse the motor roation you will have to swap both #5 and 8 around.


However I do have condersation about the brown wire which it useally normally used with the thermal protector.

I really suggest that you get ahold or look at the motor nameplate for most recent updated connection diagram.

It should be pretty close the same as I say above unless diffrent so please double check it.

Merci,Marc


----------



## czars (Aug 20, 2008)

Thanks for the help. I'll uninstall the motor and look for a wiring diagram. Maybe it will match the NEMA standards.


----------



## kbsparky (Sep 20, 2007)

That motor is listed as ¼ HP totally enclosed capacitor-start. At least 2 of those leads are intended for connection to the capacitor. The exhaust fan is rated for hazardous locations with 12" aluminum blades:










You can obtain the installation instructions from Grainger.com by clicking here.

Those instructions do not offer the motor connection wiring scheme, however there is a phone number listed there for parts information. :blink:


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

Did you not check your post on the DIY forum?


----------



## czars (Aug 20, 2008)

*Wiring a Dayton Exhaust Fan Motor*

OK! The problem is solved. I uninstalled the fan and there was wiring information on the side near the bottom of the motor. Here's the information.

For 120 VAC operation, CCW rotation.

Line 1 connect to Violet

Connect Brown, Orange and Red together

Line 2 connect to White, Yellow and Black

For CW rotation, interchange Red and Black

Thanks for the interest.


----------

